# vacation feeding



## volcom69 (Jun 8, 2007)

I understand when going on vac u can just put a 32 oz container of ff in the viv, but what about the dusting is it ok not to dust for 4 days. Also when dusting do u dust calcium one day then vitamins the next i dont think u mix them right. Well anyways thanks for the help.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

If you are only going to be away 4 days give them a good feeding before you leave,they will be fine. As far as dusting goes I do one day calcium the next day vitamins.

John


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

agreed, I regularly leave my collection for three to four days every couple months and they do just fine. I usually come back to eggs, I guess they like the privacy.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree I would not worry about it if you are anoly going to bae gone for 4 days. I just got back from a 10 day vacation and that is exactly what I did while I was gone. They can handle not having the fruitflies dusted for that time period for sure.


----------



## volcom69 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok thanks just wanting to make sure before i would go thank u.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Im confused - do you just leave an opened container of ff culture in the tank? Dont the frogs get overwhelmed by all the ff's? What happens if they get into the culture and cant get out ?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You can punch some holes in the top of the FF container to allow flies to exit but keep frogs out if desired. Also a slice or two of orange will concentrate the flies in certain areas of the viv and keep them from annoying the frogs.

Bill


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

What I did was make mini cultures with a hole that is too small for the frogs to get into. The bigger frogs such as my tincs and azureus got 2 or 3 of the mini cultures and the smaller ones like pumilio only got one.


----------

